# The clubhouse, do you...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Curious. What does your clubhouse mean to you?

Are you a carpark player? From the car to the course, then back to the car and home.
Do you play, then go for a beer with your playing partners?
Do you use the clubhouse at other times for a quick beer and banter?
Do you go to the social functions, or use the dining room?

Me; depending on how much time I've got I'll go into the bar for a beer before I play, and have a chat with the guys who've just come off the course and some of the guys I'm going to play with. After the round its beer, snooker, sandwiches/fries and some serious banter.

A couple of evenings a week, usually Thursday and Friday, I'll stick my head in on my way home for beer and banter with the guys but I only stay an hour.

We rarely do the social stuff. A lot of the entertainment appeals to those even older than us, and we're in our 50's.

I guess it helps that I've been a member there for almost 30 yrs and know loads of guys.

So what does your clubhouse mean to you?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well if it's close enough it means I don't have to water the bushes in public. :laugh: 

My club house (19th hole) is there if, and when I need it. Nothing more, nothing less. Wife and I had lunch today at our home course. It was a cheap date........


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the club house for a snack at the turn a a beer and chat after the round thats about it really.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

The club I'm planning on joining down here (Louisiana) is a private club with a much larger clubhouse than the others I've been a part of (public course clubhouses). The food is much better, the wait staff is much prettier and there is actually a crowd in the bar. There are lots of social events through the year for family too. I'm sure I'll start spending more time than I have in the past at this one.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm a public course player, so sometimes I'll stop in the bar or restaurant before or after the round, but as often as not I won't even go inside except to play my fees. The clubhouse per se isn't something that's essential to my golfing experience. 

My home course clubhouse gets my business in part because I also work there as a starter. I eat a lot of lunches in the starter booth. I also spend time there after Men's Club tournaments carousing with the guys, so I do make good use of it, but it's a different experience than it would be if it was a private club.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I play at a public course, but am a member there. I play on 2 leagues, and I think I spend more in the clubhouse than I do paying for golf. The 19th hole is by far my best


----------

